# General Tools



## Island Mike (Dec 3, 2011)

I used to get some specialty tools and supplies at Ames, but they're gone now. Where do most hangers and finsihers across the country want to buy their tools and supplies? Do you buy a lot at Home Depot and Lowe's, or would you rather get stuff at your local yard? What about the internet? How much do the prices vary?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

It varies, but more often than not, at the local supply houses. The one is actually run out of Washington, but it's more local than the box stores (which I abhor).

Oh, and I hate to be the one to tell you this, but Florida is not an island:blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I have looked at the tools in Home Depot and they seem to cater to the home handyman more than the pro. If you want to use those cheap plastic yellow knifes it is up to you. :mellow:


----------



## Island Mike (Dec 3, 2011)

The box stores are pretty bad, but they are on every corner. Just picking up knives, pans, rollers, etc- seems like the internet is built more for big ticket stuff. Our yards here just don't seem to care about tools. It's rediculous.

And by the way, in Florida, islands are everywhere along the coast. Often called "keys". Come on down and spend some money.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Island Mike said:


> The box stores are pretty bad, but they are on every corner. Just picking up knives, pans, rollers, etc- seems like the internet is built more for big ticket stuff. Our yards here just don't seem to care about tools. It's rediculous.
> 
> And by the way, in Florida, islands are everywhere along the coast. Often called "keys". Come on down and spend some money.


I wouldn't want to go to Florida,,,,, there's too many Canucks there:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I wouldn't want to go to Florida,,,,, there's too many Canucks there:whistling2:


Yes but isnt there a place called Margaritaville where you can get wasted away in?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Island Mike said:


> The box stores are pretty bad, but they are on every corner. Just picking up knives, pans, rollers, etc- seems like the internet is built more for big ticket stuff. Our yards here just don't seem to care about tools. It's rediculous.
> 
> And by the way, in Florida, islands are everywhere along the coast. Often called "keys". Come on down and spend some money.


I'll occasionally buy a trowel at a box, or "expendables" for my power tools, but local businesses get the share of my money. I rarely get anything off the interwebs unless it's something I just can't get/order locally.

And, I apologize. I was thinking of Florida itself, as a whole. I forgot all about the Keys....I spent a couple of months in Key West back in the late 80's. A couple of days of which were in the jail Ahhh....good times:thumbsup:


----------



## Island Mike (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Slim Pickins- Try Long Boat Key next time you head South- just out of Sarasota on the Gulf. Not too touristy and great fishing.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I went to Key West one time,,,and it was closed,,,,,

anyway,,,, I order my stuf off the internet,,, I can call em at anytime and they give me sound advice,not to mention a better price,,,and they will deliver it to my door.

My local shops, could care less, they open when they want to,IF they want to,,,, and their price is way higher,,,not to mention the fact they don;t have a clue when you ask a question.

JMHO:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> My local shops, could care less, they open when they want to,IF they want to,,,, and their price is way higher,,,not to mention the fact they don;t have a clue when you ask a question.
> 
> JMHO:thumbsup:


That sucks, I'd be lost without my local shops. Most of them are very competitive with the internet, once you add in shipping. I generally pay about $10 more for power tools at our awesome tool store, and after you add in shipping for internet stuff I'm usually right there, give or take a few dollars. Plus, I get to hold it and look at it first:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> It varies, but more often than not, at the local supply houses. The one is actually run out of Washington, but it's more local than the box stores (which I abhor).
> 
> Oh, and I hate to be the one to tell you this, but Florida is not an island:blink:



Opra lives on an Island in Miami


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> That sucks, I'd be lost without my local shops. Most of them are very competitive with the internet, once you add in shipping. I generally pay about $10 more for power tools at our awesome tool store, and after you add in shipping for internet stuff I'm usually right there, give or take a few dollars. Plus, I get to hold it and look at it first:thumbsup:


 We have two "shops" for drywall round here,,,,, You have to call em and make an appointment to meet em in the morning, if you want something from them. Oh yeah,,,, they are only available 3 days a week at that. They carry no tools other than the same knives that blowes carries,,,, they CAN order it for you,,,, but can't give you a price ahead of time.

Again,,,, on the internet, we often find ourselves argueing about things that really aren't relevent to us all.

If all-wall or walltools was local,,, I'd shop there,,, no doubt:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> We have two "shops" for drywall round here,,,,, You have to call em and make an appointment to meet em in the morning, if you want something from them. Oh yeah,,,, they are only available 3 days a week at that. They carry no tools other than the same knives that blowes carries,,,, they CAN order it for you,,,, but can't give you a price ahead of time.
> 
> Again,,,, on the internet, we often find ourselves argueing about things that really aren't relevent to us all.
> 
> If all-wall or walltools was local,,, I'd shop there,,, no doubt:yes:


!!!

And I thought it was bad that our supply yard closed at 3:30! Our drywall house carries pans, knives, sanding blocks, hatchets, benches, clinchers (As if!), kickers, etc, and they also have a meager selection of auto tools and replacement parts for the tools (cables, blades and such). And, across the street is the tool store I REALLY like...they have EVERYTHING, from industrial Demo-hammers to Lie Nielson planes to dust extraction systems. And 3 doors down? Yep, the tool repair shop....it's my favoritest block in town!

I'm not arguing with you good sir, but I am trying to make you jealous:jester:


----------

